# Used Firearm Market Sucks



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

So, since I got my house hold goods from Germany I decided to go and sale/trade in some of my firearms that I spontaneously bought justcuz! So I took them to the local dealer and he spit out some numbers in the 20% range of the worth of the weapon. I thought he was joking at first. I got it he has to make money, but dang. I'm not talking about cheap crap, one Sauer 202, Marlin 17HMR bull barrel with timney trigger, Sako 375 H&H etc etc. 

So I go home all kinds of butt hurt because I really wanted to order my GAP 10 and I looked on Gunbroker. Seems used weapons have a lot more value on there. However I hate the idea of trying to sale online. To much hassle. 

So my lesson learned is don't but justcuz(born in GA in justcuz is a word)! Buy what you need and hold on to it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Every vehicle I ever bought I was told by the salesperson how good that particular vehicle retains its value...until I go to trade it in. Then their story changes. FUBAR


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

You aren't joking Slip! 1500 dollar rifle and he's like I'll give you 300 cash! 350 credit.... KMA: Kiss My Ass


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

Jager, I know you don't care for the internet sales, but check out Armslist.com. Its less like ebay and more like your local newspapers classified section. You can try to set "your price" and try to go from there. Just a thought.

Dennis


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you have Armslist.com in your state? It's like craigslist. You post pics of your gun online with price and see if you get an offer.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There is a formula that they use, it's 50% of the new cost of the gun and cut that number in half again. That would be a normal trade in or what they would buy it for outright. What I think is the best way to sell now is to have your LGS place it on consignment. You set the price and they get 10%-20% of the final sale price. I will not sell on Craig's List or Gunbroker anymore.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Can't you place an ad in the paper or a local trader type paper? Might be your best bet. When I went to buy another weapon from Cabala's I inquired about selling a weapon back that I had purchased from them, they stated they would give me 60% of what I gave them for it. I didn't take the deal. Like anything else: "Give me yours, and I'll sell you mine."


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone I'll start running it to ground. I'm driving to my LGS now to try what CSI recommended.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree with DennisP. I've bought and sold on arms list. Just make sure you follow all applicable laws. It may take a while to sell but you will maximize the dollar amount you receive. Some of the other gun sales sights exist too. Nice things about arms list is you can make the transaction face to face at an ffl or if legal in your jurisdiction anywhere. No shipping or trying to arrange payments or worrying about condition and inspection periods. You can advertise by state or geographic locality as well as nationally


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

The thing that bothers me about Armslist, at least in my state, is the lack of realism about current market prices. I've seen no end of examples of guns that I can buy new for the same price being asked, if not for less. I get that people want to get out of a gun what they put in, but it just doesn't always work out that way.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

What does it cost to run a web site? $50-$100 and sure a lot more in marketing, a lot of capital start up, but the true cost of running a small web site is pretty nominal. I say that because selling online costs less then at retail. The retailer needs insurance, must put money out of pocket (gunbroker does not), staff, utility, and then they deal with customers that think they are over charging. It is an impossible situation. 

A friend of mine owns and runs a gun shop. His way is this....he wants 15% of your selling price. If you intend to ask $999 for a $750 weapon he kindly suggests you go elsewhere. If you are willing to sell for $750 and pay him 15% he will take it on consignment, insure it, represent it, give it shelf / rack space, and hope to make $112.50. 

In Calif it's really f'd up. The laws are so archaic a police officer can buy a gun, drop 200 rounds thru it, and then resell it for more because to the public its banned. Only banned if not in the state legally but not if the cop brought it in. Some departments are punishing cops for taking advantage and others don't care.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you going to get anywhere near a fair market value for a weapon you must sell it out right. Any dealer is going to need a discount ,the cost of doing business is just to high for them to give you anywhere near top dollar. Of course some weapons they may have a buyer waiting and can turn it with in a day or so they will like pay you more but they generally need to sit on them a bit.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarkus said:


> The thing that bothers me about Armslist, at least in my state, is the lack of realism about current market prices. I've seen no end of examples of guns that I can buy new for the same price being asked, if not for less. I get that people want to get out of a gun what they put in, but it just doesn't always work out that way.


I've seen guns for sale on armslist SC that the owner must be trying to sell to finance his crack habit!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't sell guns anymore. They just keep piling up behind me here. The father-in-law just added two .22 rifles to the pile and I got a deal on a Izhevsk post war M44 I just couldn't pass up.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I intend to leave all my guns in my estate. I don't intend to sell any of them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Diver said:


> I intend to leave all my guns in my estate. I don't intend to sell any of them.


 I have never sold one nor will I. I destroyed one because it was an R&G did not want anyone to kill them self with it. I have given a few to Sons and daughter but will never sell a weapon. You here that AFT I have never sold a weapon.
None will ever be listed in a will or other paper work when I die they are gone.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i buy and sell. i buy a lot more than i sell. now i have bradleys pieces.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This batch of folks right here are some dyed in the wool buying..selling and trading gun nuts. This site mostly covers N. Texas but there is bound to a equivalent in your area. They do not seem to be penny pinchers when they buy stuff. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/111165592390411/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey! Ever think of offering us first dibs?

We have a sell, barter, trade, swap, etc., forum on this site, you know.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Amen Denton! I'm all about buying some firearms. Good call!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good plan on using the swap section. Hope we see some activity over there.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I sold a Glock 21 to a soldier from Fort Campbell in the early 90's. He used that gun to murder his wife in a hotel lobby years later. While I do not feel in any way responsible, I can't help but think about it. No point in going through all of that again. I trade them in generally.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Rough on the gun sale consequences. Guess it could happen with any dangerous commodity. My folks was in the filling station business and my daddy pumped some gas for this family headed to the lake one day. Filled up a can for em etc. Well some way one of the little girls in the crowd managed to burn herself to death with the gas. My Daddy always felt bad about that. He never had any hard feelings against the gas. I mean we still drove around in the car. Still worked at the gas station etc.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

DennisP said:


> Jager, I know you don't care for the internet sales, but check out Armslist.com. Its less like ebay and more like your local newspapers classified section. You can try to set "your price" and try to go from there. Just a thought.
> 
> Dennis


No, it's Like Craigs list- FULL of Scammers, you better know what your doing to play that game.
Dealers are a bunch of low balling thieves and the worst spot to sell a gun.
See if your state has a gun forum with classified ads. "Face to face- in a public place"


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Gun stores and pawn shops are where " a fool and his money are soon parted." I honestly feel bad for people that get punked selling their guns in those places. What I'd suggest is that you find a popular, well patronized, state (or regional) gun forum and join up. Not only is that a good place to talk guns but also to meet new shooting buddies and sell good guns for fair money. Only once have I sold a gun (traded, actually) to a complete stranger. All the rest have been to folks I've gotten to know through a couple online communities in Florida.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! After some research I've found Armslist and our local paper has sections for firearms. Looks like I know what I'll be doing this weekend. Going to try to trade my Mint condition Colt 1911 Series 70 MK IV for a new AR platform.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JAGER said:


> Thanks everyone! After some research I've found Armslist and our local paper has sections for firearms. Looks like I know what I'll be doing this weekend. Going to try to trade my Mint condition Colt 1911 Series 70 MK IV for a new AR platform.


I see how it is. We are second rate people, here. Prefer strangers over us. Fer shame, fer shame fer shame!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Now wait just a damned minute ... you never mentioned a Series 70 Colt 1911!!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

World of mouth works best. Let friends and neighbors you trust know you have some guns available. BE PATIENT. They may not sell TODAY. This is how you will most likely get your best return. Unless you use Gunbroker. 

To the gun shop haters. Just imagine if all those stupid/ripoff gun shops disappeared. Are you capable of making your own guns, ammo, scopes etc. Somebody has to buy guns new. Just because you didn't get what you wanted out of your home built franken gun or 375 H&H at resale time. Doesn't mean dealers are out to get you. They have to be able to sell your trade, fix it and warranty it to the next person. Plus still pay the bills.

Dealers usually don't like odd ball or custom guns. Also rare calibers are harder to sell, to a point. If you can't find ammo for your toy what will be the market at resale time? Stay with the more common calibers. Usually there will be 4 times as many buyers for a used 300 Win mag then a 375 H&H for example. Your dealer knows this and trade values will reflect it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good points Chipper. Using that logic, why does my local wally world try to sell so many .22 rifles? They haven't had anything to feed them in over 2 years... crazy!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

PM Sent


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

It's definitely buyer beware, but, there are many advantages to buying like new to slightly used firearms via private party sales vs. buying new from an FFL. 

I typically don't use national auction sites like gunbroker, though. I prefer local classifieds sites like armslist because you can physically visit/see/handle the firearm and talk to the owner before making any purchase. 

Buying used firearms is like anything else...do your homework and be smart and you'll usually come out ahead.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm a bit leery of buying any firearm used. I'd certainly want to field strip it first.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations! Seems Armslist was the way to go. most of the weapons are sold now. Hince another reason I luvsss you guys!!! And Gals!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I am opposed to selling weapons. I like to buy them, but a gun has to be a serious POS before I'll sell it. 

I had a Beretta carbine a few years ago. Hated it. Lousy trigger, 8 round magazine capacity, expensive accessories. It looked cool, but what a POS.
So I ran into a gun dealer who had a couple of very nice 1895s on th wall that were not moving at all. I traded straight across, even though the 1895 was of a higher value than the lightly used Beretta, he knew he could sell the high-tech Beretta in days flat, whereas the leverguns had been costing him money for a year. So I unloaded that crappy Beretta and picked up prolly one of the best rifles ever. I love that little rifle; before I shoot it I have to take a rag and wipe off all the testosterone that is oozing from the breech.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the report on the Eyetalian model. Our old firearms guy said the pistols were total peeces of sheet. I got one but it was free so dont guess I can nag too much about that. Now aint never had the carbine incarnation but they sound sorta similar to the unrtrained eye.


----------

